# Submisson Wrestling// What do U guy's/Gal's Think off it



## ace (Oct 2, 2002)

Submisson Wrestling
 What do U guy's // Gal's think off it
:tank: 
Primo


----------



## JDenz (Oct 2, 2002)

I think it is great in fact there is a tournament in canada on November 10th


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 2, 2002)

Where in Canada?

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Oct 2, 2002)

Hamilton Ontario.
www.joslinskarate.com


----------



## ace (Oct 2, 2002)

Ill be there:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
 :asian: 
Primo


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 2, 2002)

Hmm, I'll ask the guys at the academy if they are going to that one... maybe I'll go and meet some of you people!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Oct 2, 2002)

I to will be there I hope it will be better then the last tournament Primo.  Looks like the real deal I am looking at the flyer now looks like a big tournament better bring a lunch everyone


----------



## mysticalwaves (Oct 13, 2002)

hey primo and jdenz 
good luck at the tenament and dont get into tooo much troble 
mystical 
:yinyang:


----------



## ace (Oct 13, 2002)

Than U we will try not to>
     
Primo


----------



## JDenz (Oct 13, 2002)

Us never it is everyone that doesn't like us.


----------



## LeeKrol (Oct 18, 2002)

Time for Horizon to take it straight to 'em in the Great White North.  Bringing home the belts once again.

Maybe when I get back I'll be tough enough to bring back more than a head hung in shame   LOL      

Anyways, good luck JDenz and Primo.  Maybe it'll be better than USJJF (see thread USJJF Nationals).  Maybe Carver and the boys can take notice.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 19, 2002)

Lol soon your muscles will be so big your head will not be able to go down at all and you will be able to kimura people from being mounted, if only you would fully commit yourself to the darkside and drink Dr. Pepper you to would bring home great awards.  Ya I have the felling that it will b.e a good tournament


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

><:bomb: :bomb: :EG: :bomb:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 20, 2002)

lol


----------

